# Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

  mir Platz bald echt der Sack, ich habe es versucht lang genug zu tolerieren aber irgendwann ist nun mal ende.

  Ich war am WE wieder mal mit meinem 11j. alten Junior in Holland an der Maas in der Nähe eines Wehrs unterwegs, wo rechts und links des Wehrs für etliche Meter natürlich Angelverbot gilt.
  Das scheint aber einige Kollegen nicht zu interessieren, es waren min. 3 Zelte a 2 bis 4 Mann pro Uferseite aufgeschlagen und pro Kopf waren 4 oder 5 Grundruten breit gefächert ausgelegt, so das ein angeln neben diesen voll Pfosten nicht möglich war, ich rede hier von einem großzügigen abstand 30m-50m.
Die Ruten waren im 180° grad Winkel von links nach rechts gespannt, an angeln war nicht zu denken. 
  Ansprechen braucht man die nicht, da man mit deutsch, niederländisch oder englisch nicht weiter kommt.

  Ich wünsche mir öftere und konsequentere Kontrollen, sei es in den Niederlanden oder auch hier in Deutschland. 

   Wo kann ich  Anrufen wenn ich sehe dass wieder so ein Haufen voll Idioten sich extrem daneben benimmt und auf alle Regel und Gesetze schxxsst?


Will doch nur in ruhe Angeln gehen, man man man.


----------



## crisis (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Mal auf einer holländischen Seite versuchen.


----------



## alexpp (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Mit welcher Sprache kommt man denn weiter ?


----------



## rippi (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Mit Esperanto kommt man immer weiter.


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Das wäre jetzt nicht zielführend und würde zu weiteren Diskussionen führen, das ist nicht meine absicht.


----------



## ralle (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



alexpp schrieb:


> Mit welcher Sprache kommt man denn weiter ?



Die Frage ist spekulativ und bringt nichts. Es geht rein um das Vergehen.


----------



## Polarfuchs (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



trawar schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt nicht zielführend und würde zu weiteren Diskussionen führen, das ist nicht meine absicht.



#6 Dankeeeeeee!


----------



## alexpp (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



trawar schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt nicht zielführend und würde zu weiteren Diskussionen führen, das ist nicht meine absicht.



Dann lass doch solche Unterstellungen.


----------



## Andal (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Gang zur Polizei?


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



alexpp schrieb:


> Dann lass doch solche Unterstellungen.




 Ich unterstelle auch mal das diese Personen ihre Zelte abbrechen, Ruten  einpacken und 150m weiter wieder ausftellen, nachdem ich sie darauf  aufmerksam gemacht habe dass das nicht inordnung ist was die da so  machen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

du fährst  in ein nachbarland, hast keine ahnung an wen du dich dort wenden könntest,  und verlangst , das alles nach deinem gusto verläuft? das ganze soll dann auch noch durch anschiss in deutschland geklärt werden ? gehts noch ? wenn deutsche glauben , die niederlande wären ausschließlich deren  freizeitpark  muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die keinen bock auf moffs haben.



 lol. du hättest auch einfach die angelstelle wechseln können , du hättest dich an den zuständigen verband in der region wenden können, du hättest per google den nächsten angeshop oder kartenausgabe ausfindig machen können um nähere informationen bekommen zu können.  2 min gegoogelt  *https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/contact-service/     
*
https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet-en-regels/meldpunt-visstroperij.html


----------



## Nacktangler (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, kann er holländisch. Englisch wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## hanzz (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> du fährst  in ein nachbarland, hast keine ahnung an wen du dich dort wenden könntest, kannst dich nicht adäquat mit deinem gastgeber verständigen, und verlangst , das alles nach deinem gusto verläuft? das ganze soll dann auch noch durch anschiss in deutschland geklärt werden ? gehts noch ? wenn deutsche glauben , die niederlande wären ausschließlich deren  freizeitpark  muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die keinen bock auf moffs haben.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. du hättest auch einfach die angelstelle wechseln können , du hättest dich an den zuständigen verband in der region wenden können, du hättest per google den nächsten angeshop oder kartenausgabe ausfindig machen können um nähere informationen bekommen zu können. du könntest auch so viel respekt deinem gastgeberland gegenüber  zeigen und etwas holländisch lernen.mit englisch kommt man auch gut weiter.



Wo steht denn, dass er jemanden in DE anscheixxen willm
Er hält sich an Regeln und verlangt es von den anderen Gästen dort auch, welche ja offensichtlich ebenfalls Gäste waren.

Übrigens stehen auf dem Vispas 2 Rufnummern.
Die sprechen auch englisch, wenn nicht sogar deutsch.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Hi!
In solchen Fällen ist die Waschpo, also "Dienst Waterpolitie" dein Ansprchpartner.
Und die sind, entgegen anderslautender Ansichten, wirklich dankbar für deine Mitarbeit..!
Denen ist auch völlig klar, auf welche Sprache diese Leute reagieren und wie sie mit solchen Vorfällen umgehen müssen.
Das diese Gestalten danach noch irgendwo in den Niederlanden ihre Zelte aufschlagen möchte ich ganz stark bezweifeln... .
Petri


----------



## Wilhelm (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

*Wenn du bedacht hast das nur der der ohne Schuld ist den ersten Stein werfen sollte*

Folgende Adresse :https://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/visserijwet-en-regels/meldpunt-visstroperij.html

oder : 

https://www.politie.nl/mijn-buurt/politiebureaus/10/roermond.html


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> du fährst  in ein nachbarland, hast keine ahnung an wen du dich dort wenden könntest,  und verlangst , das alles nach deinem gusto verläuft? das ganze soll dann auch noch durch anschiss in deutschland geklärt werden ? gehts noch ? wenn deutsche glauben , die niederlande wären ausschließlich deren  freizeitpark  muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die keinen bock auf moffs haben.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. du hättest auch einfach die angelstelle wechseln können , du hättest dich an den zuständigen verband in der region wenden können, du hättest per google den nächsten angeshop oder kartenausgabe ausfindig machen können um nähere informationen bekommen zu können.




Irgendwie scheinst Du da etwas mißverstanden zu haben...!?!
Und mit "die Angelstelle wechseln" ist es ja nicht getan - wenn man, auch und gerade als Deutscher, solche Mißstände duldet, angelt dort bald garkein Ausländer mehr.. .
Petri


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

ich bekomme an der stelle gerne mal gaaanz schnell etwas in den falschen hals. ich mag diese art von angeltourismus überhaupt nicht. !






bei allem ärger der  bei einem touri verbot entstehen würde , hätte es auch etwas gutes. statt von der vielfältigen arbeit unserer nachbarn zu profitieren, ohne selbst etwas tun zu müssen außer karte kaufen, wäre man dann regelrecht gezwungen, die eigenen verhältnisse zum positiven hin  zu ändern.


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> du fährst  in ein nachbarland, hast keine ahnung an wen du dich dort wenden könntest,  und verlangst , das alles nach deinem gusto verläuft? das ganze soll dann auch noch durch anschiss in deutschland geklärt werden ? gehts noch ? wenn deutsche glauben , die niederlande wären ausschließlich deren  freizeitpark  muss sich nicht wundern, wenn die keinen bock auf moffs haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Komm mal wieder runter, ersten hätte ich mich sicherlich an die Polizei wenden können aber dachte das die sicherlich was besseres zu tun haben könnten als in die wallachei raus zu fahren und zweitens war nirgends die Rede von meinem Gusto und drittens frage ich mich wie du auf anschiss in Deutschland kommst da war nie die rede von.


Ich glaube wenn du mein Post in ruhe und gelassen gelesen hättest, dann hättest du mit sicherheit auch raus lesen können das es mir wichtig ist das leute egal vorher sie kommen sich auch an die Gesetze halten, wenn ich das als Freizeitpark sehen würde dann wäre mir doch latte was die anderen machen und ich würde mich einen dreck drum schären.


Ein Tip, ich bin auf deiner Seite.


Ich dachte halt nur das es eventuell je nach Region eine Zentrale anlaufstelle für solche vorfälle gibt, wo man direkt Anrufen kann, das nächste mal weiss ich wo ich Anrufen muss.

Danke


----------



## rippi (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Für mich sind die Hollande (Ich sage Hollande weil Niederlande klingt blöd) schon so eine Art Freizeitpark. Und ich meine, de klant is koning.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



trawar schrieb:


> Ich war am WE wieder mal mit meinem 11j. alten Junior in Holland an der Maas in der Nähe eines Wehrs unterwegs, wo rechts und links des Wehrs für etliche Meter *natürlich Angelverbot gilt*.


Du sagst, dass rechts und links von dem Wehr ein Angelverbot gilt. Kannst du mir (gerne per PN) die Stelle zeigen, denn in den meisten Fällen ist ein angebliches Verbot - in der Nähe von Wehren zu angeln - überhaupt nicht vorhanden. Es gibt nur wenige Stellen (ein Polder Gebiet und wenige Gewässer) im Buch/VISplanner, wo dieses Verbot separat erwähnt wird und auch eintritt. In den meisten Fällen basiert es aber auf falsches Wissen. Das kommt meist deshalb zustande, weil es einige Wehre gibt, die von einer *Fischtreppe *umgeben sind. Und man darf nur in einem gewissen Abstand zur Fischtreppe angeln. Das hat aber mit dem Wehr nichts zu tun.




trawar schrieb:


> Das scheint aber einige Kollegen nicht zu interessieren, es waren min. 3 Zelte a 2 bis 4 Mann pro Uferseite aufgeschlagen und pro Kopf waren 4 oder 5 Grundruten breit gefächert ausgelegt, so das ein angeln neben diesen voll Pfosten nicht möglich war, ich rede hier von einem großzügigen abstand 30m-50m.


Mehr wie 2 (in Ausnahmen 3) Ruten pro Person sind wirklich nicht erlaubt. Ist dies der Fall, lohnt es sich die Personen zu melden.

Dazu empfehle ich dir die Telefonnummer der örtlichen Polizei, denn diese können am schnellsten reagieren. Auch mir wurde es einst empfohlen, die örtliche Polizei anzurufen. Meistens kann da auch jemand Deutsch oder Englisch. Alternativ hast du - wie bereits erwähnt - eine Telefonnummer auf deinem VISpas. Da kannst du auch nachfragen.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> ich bekomme an der stelle gerne mal gaaanz schnell etwas in den falschen hals. ich mag diese art von angeltourismus überhaupt nicht. !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Knut - was stört dich denn?
Aus dem Post von trawar kann man doch garnichts "Herauslesen" - der wollte einfach nur angeln..#c.
Es gibt natürlich wirklich einige Deutsche, die sehen das so, wie von dir beschrieben, aber die sind heutzutage sehr selten.
Und wir wissen doch garnicht ob der Trawar sich in Hollad engagiert oder nicht.. .
Prinzipiell bin ich ja bei dir...#h.


@ Dennis: Vielleicht meinte er die Belfelder oder Sambeeker Schleuse - da ist das fischen tatsächlich eingeschränkt.. .


@rippi: So isses..:vik:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> @ Dennis: Vielleicht meinte er die Belfelder oder Sambeeker Schleuse - da ist das fischen tatsächlich eingeschränkt.. .


Ich kenne die beiden Schleusen jetzt nicht bzw. wurde noch keine genannt. Aber es ging ja auch um ein Wehr. Und oft werden die Regel dies bezüglich missverstanden.

Es gibt in der tat einige Schleusen, zu denen man Abstand halten muss. Da sind dann aber meist auch Schilder angebracht.


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Ich meine das Wehr hinten bei Osen wenn man ganz durch geht bis es nicht mehr geht, da beim E Werk.
Ich halte mich an dem Visplanner und wenn das gebiet hellblau dargestellt wird ist das nun mal so.

https://goo.gl/maps/S3zHEZj85GG2


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Grundsätzlich gilt, Milch (in diesem Fall wohl eher Vodka) ist gut für die Zähne!

Gut für die Zähne ist aber auch, wenn man sich um seinen eigenen Kram kümmert!


----------



## trawar (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Deshalb habe ich die Kollegen auch nicht angesprochen, war mit dem Junior und allein. Da zieht man den kürzeren.


----------



## Ulli3D (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wo kann ich Leute anschxxssen?*

Bei menen Kontakten habe ich die Nummer des AID (Fischereiaufsicht in den NL): 0455466230, Du glaubst nicht, wie schnell die da sind


----------

